
Protect Your Data with PostgreSQL Constraints - nathan_long
http://nathanmlong.com/2016/01/protect-your-data-with-postgresql-constraints/
======
nathan_long
Includes an explanation of exclusion constraints. These let you enforce things
like "no overlapping reservations of the same property" without race
conditions, similar to a unique constraint.

